# Looking for people to dive with



## br11183 (May 14, 2013)

I am wary of diving with new people, but more wary of diving alone on a regular basis. I just recently moved to the area (I am in Pcola) and am looking to dive often. 

I am not a pro or anything like that but love to go and check out anything/everything underwater. I have been diving recently (30 dives or so dives this year already), so as long as you don't get me killed, hopefully I won't get myself killed either, haha. 

PM if interested.


----------



## Captain Jack (May 15, 2013)

I know a boat full of regulars looking for a couple more *reliable* regulars...Check out Nautikat on Facebook. Tell them you found them on Pensacola Fishing Forum.


----------



## br11183 (May 14, 2013)

Captain Jack said:


> I know a boat full of regulars looking for a couple more *reliable* regulars...Check out Nautikat on Facebook. Tell them you found them on Pensacola Fishing Forum.


Thanks Captain Jack! I found them on Facebook but they had no other contact info other than Facebook unfortunately and I don't have Facebook. I appreciate the help though!


----------



## Captain Jack (May 15, 2013)

*Pm sent*

Pm sent.


----------



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Im new to the area and need a dive buddy as well im advanced certified, & available nights & weekends. Let me know if you r interested!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You might want to add your feedback to this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/do-we-need-dive-club-pensacola-155972/


----------

